# 20 minute betta paintings



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I made these paintings a few months ago. Each painting was complete in 20 minutes. The blue marble is my young male hm from A Betta Love Story. The plakat is a painting I made for a friend of one of his fish.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice! I like the first one!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, 20 minutes? Awesome.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I like the top one better too. For some reason, my paintings tend to turn out better if I am painting the fish in person or from a video. The second painting was made from a still photo where I could not see the entire fish or watch how it moves. Thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Beautiful paintings!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Very nice! The top one is excellent!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They're so pretty!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow!! Beautiful! What materials do you use?


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you MrVampire181 and bettalover2033 !

bettalover2033,
These were thumbnails painted with acrylic on construction paper.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

do you think you can do my betta?Tiberius ill send you a pic in PM or onhere whichever is better for you. (if your not to busy)


----------

